# 2.5 timing



## THE GUY ON THE INTERNET (Feb 5, 2010)

What runs the valve train on a 2.5 litre. Is it chains or belts. What is the service interval for a belt if its a belt and what would it be for a chain. Do the guides go on those like VR6 engines. Any info would help. My gf just got one and I dont want to have to replace cylinder head because it bent valves due to a broken belt or broken guides.


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

Timing chain, should be changed around 120k


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

GrkPranksta69 said:


> Timing chain, should be changed around never


FTFY


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

classicjetta said:


> FTFY


I mean I would change it similiarly to the VR6 where if it starts to make noise change it out, I just said 120k to be cautious


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

GrkPranksta69 said:


> I mean I would change it similiarly to the VR6 where if it starts to make noise change it out, I just said 120k to be cautious


There are VERY few instances of the VR6 needing an actual chain replacement. Usually the only problem is the guides get worn and it gets real noisy.


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

GrkPranksta69 said:


> Timing chain, should be changed around 120k


There is no service interval for the timing chain. It doesn't need to be changed. That's the whole point of it.


----------



## jtrujillo86 (Aug 21, 2005)

seanmcd72 said:


> There is no service interval for the timing chain. It doesn't need to be changed. That's the whole point of it.


Yeah...ok :thumbup: Tell that to the group of 2.5L owners who have had their chains go at 90K miles and trash their valvetrains. I plan on doing mine around 75K miles to be on the safe side. 

- Jeremy.


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

jtrujillo86 said:


> Yeah...ok :thumbup: Tell that to the group of 2.5L owners who have had their chains go at 90K miles and trash their valvetrains. I plan on doing mine around 75K miles to be on the safe side.
> 
> - Jeremy.


The only ones I've heard of going bad were 2005 models. I hope you start saving money now, as that's one expensive unnecessary procedure at the dealership.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

seanmcd72 said:


> The only ones I've heard of going bad were 2005 models. I hope you start saving money now, as that's one expensive unnecessary procedure at the dealership.


OR any other place.


----------



## jtrujillo86 (Aug 21, 2005)

I'd rather take the chance of it being "unnecessary" than have to replace the engine  I'll probably do the clutch and flywheel at the same time. 

- Jeremy.


----------



## rob454 (Sep 18, 2009)

jtrujillo86 said:


> Yeah...ok :thumbup: Tell that to the group of 2.5L owners who have had their chains go at 90K miles and trash their valvetrains. I plan on doing mine around 75K miles to be on the safe side.
> 
> - Jeremy.


Ill get a new motor for $800 instead.


----------



## jtrujillo86 (Aug 21, 2005)

rob454 said:


> Ill get a new motor for $800 instead.


But then you have a lot of down time, if you plan on doing it yourself. If you pay someone to do the install, then you're paying way more than the cost of chains. At least if I do them as preventative maintenance, I don't have to worry about the vehicle breaking down and can plan for the car's down time.

- Jeremy.


----------



## rob454 (Sep 18, 2009)

From what I heard, you have to remove the motor regardless?


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

rob454 said:


> From what I heard, you have to remove the motor regardless?


Definitely need to remove the engine for the lower chain. For the upper chain, I think you disconnect the engine from the trans without taking it completely out and just move it to the side so the chain is accessible.


----------



## rob454 (Sep 18, 2009)

classicjetta said:


> Definitely need to remove the engine for the lower chain. For the upper chain, I think you disconnect the engine from the trans without taking it completely out and just move it to the side so the chain is accessible.


So from your input, it would be worth spending the extra cash of replacing the motor with low miles rather than replacing a chain with a motor with possibly 100k+ miles.


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

rob454 said:


> So from your input, it would be worth spending the extra cash of replacing the motor with low miles rather than replacing a chain with a motor with possibly 100k+ miles.


My advice: It's a chain, so don't worry about it. If it happens to fail on you, then yes find a good motor and swap it as it's probably going to be MUCH cheaper. If you are taking care of your car and not beating the **** out of it - it shouldn't break though. If you have one of the 2005 engines that are prone to having a chain jump and cause damage, then I'd say be extra careful. Go ask your local dealer or VW mechanic if he/she thinks you should be replacing the timing chain even though it's not broken, and report back what they say.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

umm...
correct me if i'm wrong, but isnt the tensioner or the guides what fails???

then, whats the point of changing the chain? if anything, change the tensioner or the guides.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

more threads with poor or incorrect info.


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> more threads with poor or incorrect info.


Care to enlighten the huddled masses?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> more threads with poor or incorrect info.


hence this part:


thygreyt said:


> umm...
> *correct me if i'm wrong*, but isnt the tensioner or the guides what fails???
> 
> then, whats the point of changing the chain? if anything, change the tensioner or the guides.


now, please enlighten us.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

1st off sorry to post cocky, the answers and questions have been posted SO many times its tiring to see happen over and over again....so, i'm sorry for that.:beer:

grey is correct.... IF theres an issue, it can be the top center guide that goes, tensioner leaks oil after time. and FEW VERY FEW cam gears slip. ALL this is in the EARLY ones, not after 2006.5 as far as i've seen or heard.
-the chains don't need to be replaced at most the guides do IF theres a problem.
-the top engine side cover comes off with removing the coolant flanges and vac pimp, you can replace to guides that cause issues right there WITHOUT removing anything else.
- no, the motor doesn't need to be removed to do the lower chain, but the trans does...about 1.5-2 hours to pull the trans and your in. vc, lock cams, coolant flange and vac pump, 2 covers and your in the timing area.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

thank you very much josh.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

:beer:
you get my PM?


----------



## jtrujillo86 (Aug 21, 2005)

Magic. :thumbup: Much appreciated!

- Jeremy.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i did. i read over it, but i have a ton of HW to do. i'll re-read it later on.


----------



## THE GUY ON THE INTERNET (Feb 5, 2010)

Ok. I should rephrase this then, do the guides need to be replaced like the ones in the VR6?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

no, not like the vr6 ones. the faults of vr6 fails to 2.5L are about 100 to 1.
the early ones, a very FEW, had issues but not many and not common.
unlike the mk4 upper front vr6 guide that broke 10 minutes after you installed it:laugh:


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

hmm I have an oil leak that appears to be off my timing cover on my 07... only at 25,556 miles but the car sat sans functioning trans mount for about a year. care to shed some light on what I might be looking for before I dig in on monday... wondering if it might be the tensioner


----------



## PanzerVW (Jan 9, 2003)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> no, not like the vr6 ones. the faults of vr6 fails to 2.5L are about 100 to 1.
> the early ones, a very FEW, had issues but not many and not common.
> unlike the mk4 upper front vr6 guide that broke 10 minutes after you installed it:laugh:


NLS needs to put out a book Titled "The 2.5L- Myth VS. Fact"
in all seriousness though, great info!:thumbup:


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

found my timing cover leak

1221101645.jpg by johncuepublik1, on Flickr


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

how?


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

theres a few ways it could have happened but I'm leaning on it was weakened when the car was in a wreck a few years back and when my diff blew the percussive smacking of everything coming apart in the factory trans finished the deal.


----------

